# What are these mounds?



## JaysonG (May 28, 2018)

So i have this problem that i can not stand anymore... there are hard clay bumps all over my yard and if you pull one up there is a pencil sized hole, it seems to be harming grass as well. I remember last year during seeding i was out at night looking at the germination and there was so many nightcrawlers it looked like a bowl of spaghetti. So i am thinking its nightcrawlers but i thought castings were softer andnot clay like. Can this be nightcrawlers? too many nightcrawlers? And is there anything i can do?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If there's tons of little bumps that makes me think worms. Especially if there is a pencil sized hole in each one. If there was tunneling I might think voles with a small enough hole but that's too small for a vole.


----------



## JaysonG (May 28, 2018)

Yes they are TONS every footstep there is one with the same pencil hole. Not sure what to do. Its like walkimg om golf balls


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Waiting until the castings are dry and then raking them down would help. Mow high to help hide them. They're good for the soil but too many can be a nuisance.


----------



## JaysonG (May 28, 2018)

Thank you guys


----------



## GoPre (Oct 28, 2017)

If it's any consolation, a high population of earthworms is a good sign for your soil health.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Could be small crawfish? Are you near water?


----------



## JaysonG (May 28, 2018)

There is a pond about 200 feet away


----------

